# What would you like for Christmas?



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

Just as the title says, tis the season to be greedy! This is the thread for your wishlists.

What would you like for christmas? 

Me personally, I would probably liiiiike



Some moderately nice white wine, nothing too expensive or too fancy. Something from the supermarket.
A bit of chocolate, possibly simple old Cadbury's chocolate, or a Tolberone, or even a chocolate orange.
I could do with some new trousers that actually fit me and don't look dweeby.
My jacket is very worn, and I could do with a new nice informal one.
A new pair of shoes, I only have one pair that I actually wear and they look like they belong to a hobo.
Some band T-Shirts
A good hard shag.

Aside from that I can't really think of anything I'd ask of anyone, I'm personally not interested in buying into some new fad like the latest smartphone and since I'm a PC user I wouldn't be interested in a games console and since I have hipster-like tastes in games, so I wouldn't even ask for those overpriced titles. But most of all, I would like to not be bothered and have the day to myself more or less.

I sound like I'm slowly turning into an old man. Gee.

So how bout the rest of you? :> chit-chat time


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

All i want for cwismas is mah two fwunt teeth.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 12, 2012)

Money.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

Grumpy cat


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2012)

All I want is a girlfriend. I'm not much into material possessions. Sure they are cool tho, but money. Money makes everything all right :V


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 12, 2012)

Successful university applications.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 12, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Successful university applications.



Good luck man! Been there, done that. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2012)

I would like:

A job.
Silent Hill: Downpour
The Artist
Some furry and non-furry graphic novels
Another homestuck shirt
Some choice coffee or wine.
Hausu

I hope Winter Man brings what I want this Chrimbus.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 12, 2012)

T-shirts with amazing prints on them. No text.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 12, 2012)

A Mossberg Tactical would be nice. Or just some money.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> T-shirts with amazing prints on them. No text.


Like this? http://imgs.abduzeedo.com/files/paul0v2/awesome-tshirt-designs/tshirt-design-11.jpg


----------



## TeenageAngst (Dec 12, 2012)

A new car, or perhaps a slightly used car. A 3-series, Z4, or a S2000 would do nicely.

A Steinberger L2 bass, preferably white.

Money, and lots of it.

Combat boots, black.

A snubnose revolver, S&W makes a good one.

A fuck buddy. Not a girlfriend, I don't have enough free time for that right now.

Of course I'll receive none of that. Well... maybe the boots.


----------



## Corto (Dec 12, 2012)

Mmm, clothes would be my "feasible" choice. I need new pants, shirts, shoes, sneakers and jackets (sounds like a lot, but basically none of my clothes fit me anymore, they all look like they went through a couple of wars, and I can't throw what's unusable away because then I'd be left naked). Also, I need new ties and a new suit. And my socks and undies are so torn apart by now that I use them mostly as a custom, not because of any practical use.

Basically the only kind of clothes I don't need (or want) more of is T-Shirts. I'm fucking neck deep in T-Shirts.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 12, 2012)

A good reason to get drunk, I've lost the only feasible reason now


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 12, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> A good reason to get drunk, I've lost the only feasible reason now


Man the holiday itself is my pretext for getting dronk.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

This thread makes me wonder.... Gibby-chan...... are you......... are you Santa-sensei?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't think of a damn thing that's realistic.

I would like a vacation, maybe at a resort somewhere in the Caribbean or Costa Rica.

Nobody is buying that for me though; I'll have to pay for it myself.

As for material possessions, I don't need anything I don't already have.



Corto said:


> Mmm, clothes would be my "feasible" choice. I need  new pants, shirts, shoes, sneakers and jackets (sounds like a lot, but  basically none of my clothes fit me anymore, they all look like they  went through a couple of wars, and I can't throw what's unusable away  because then I'd be left naked). Also, I need new ties and a new suit.  And my socks and undies are so torn apart by now that I use them mostly  as a custom, not because of any practical use.



Actually, that's a good point; I need clothes too. I am pretty picky with what I wear though, and I wouldn't want them as a gift because I wouldn't wear what other people get me. Since I moved I'm ditching my old clothes and just spending a grand or so on eBay for a new designer wardrobe.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> This thread makes me wonder.... Gibby-chan...... are you......... are you Santa-sensei?



Toshi-kun

c-can it be

you are craving my mcpresents?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> A new car, or perhaps a slightly used car. A 3-series, Z4, or a S2000 would do nicely.
> 
> A Steinberger L2 bass, preferably white.
> 
> ...


My mate has a z4


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2012)

An ESP eight-string guitar modeled after Deftones guitarist Stephen Carpenter's guitar.

...well, it is called a wish list for a reason.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Dec 12, 2012)

d.batty said:


> My mate has a z4



They're very nice cars


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Toshi-kun
> 
> c-can it be
> 
> you are craving my mcpresents?




Gibby-chan! I do I do! Hai dozo! Sugoi! *!(^_^)!*


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 12, 2012)

A cheap drawing tablet
Commissions (money for them)
Money for other stuff
Selling my Samsung Galaxy tab
Maybe something else, but since we celebrate Hanukkah, we're kinda getting our presents now.
And we don't really have much presents the past years because of that our families are huge.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2012)

Dear santa


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 12, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Like this? http://imgs.abduzeedo.com/files/paul0v2/awesome-tshirt-designs/tshirt-design-11.jpg


Sort of. That's too metal for my style; I'm nerdcore in my fashion.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2012)

- A new tablet.
- A new computer.
- Money.
- A couch or a futon.
- A stair master or a bowflex. Alternatively, a gym membership.
- A car.
- Clothes.


----------



## Azure (Dec 12, 2012)

nothing, really

maybe a job


----------



## BouncyOtter (Dec 12, 2012)

I would like to pass Core Principles of Medicine II.  There is nothing I need for Christmas, and I actually can't think of anything I want.  In theory my stethoscope and panoptic ophthalmoscope will arrive before I go home for Christmas, which will be nice.  Other than that I'm just hoping for a stress free Christmas.


----------



## Percy (Dec 12, 2012)

Money, because I can't think of what I want.


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 12, 2012)

A scroll saw.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2012)

A haircut.

I badly need a haircut : /


----------



## Corto (Dec 12, 2012)

Be glad you've got hair to worry about.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 12, 2012)

Probbaly getting Far Cry 3.


----------



## badlands (Dec 12, 2012)

alcohol


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Dec 12, 2012)

My tail which i ordered *cough* 3 weeks ago *cough* 
Some furry themed shirts
Necomimi Brainwave ears
Custom fursona themed school bag
Ginger ale, litres and litres of hot ginger ale.


----------



## Recel (Dec 12, 2012)

Sleep.
I slept an average of three hours a day this month. Not good for work, nor health.


----------



## BRN (Dec 12, 2012)

A drinking buddy who can _keep the fuck up





_Dreaming, get yourself over here, what are you doing


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> A drinking buddy who can _keep the fuck up_



Oy


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> A drinking buddy who can _keep the fuck up_



Come to California! XD


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 12, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Come to California! XD



This. Come have fun with me, Ricky and Simbabes.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2012)

Some Vodka and a Telescope.


----------



## Namba (Dec 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Some Vodka in a Telescope.


(How I initially read it)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Some Vodka and a Telescope.



Do tell, Ozzy, what do you plan to do with the telescope?


----------



## BRN (Dec 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Oy





Ricky said:


> Come to California! XD





Toshabi said:


> This. Come have fun with me, Ricky and Simbabes.



:'3


----------



## Traven V (Dec 12, 2012)

Let's do this to ELO Telephone line:

Some money
a good friend...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

Traven V said:


> Let's do this to ELO Telephone line:
> 
> Some money
> a good friend...


Aw


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Do tell, Ozzy, what do you plan to do with the telescope?



Go out to the boonies and do some stargazing. 
And drink until I laugh at Uranus. 

I miss looking up at the sky and the objects our universe had. I had one years ago, but my sister broke it. :c


----------



## Ley (Dec 12, 2012)

For feasible stuff..
Some really nice art of myself and cc, to be honest. That sounds weird, but nowadays I'm doing so much studio art or commissions that I can't sit down and draw the things I want to draw for him. 

Maybe a couple new bras, a pair of pants. A haircut. A new mug for tea, socks.. a new mouse, since mine is dying.

I don't like saying I want *enter expensive stuff here*, because not only is it impractical, its sad to want and be reminded of the things you can't have.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2012)

I also want this.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 12, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> This. Come have fun with me, Ricky and Simbabes.



Northerners are not as awesome as southerners.

I know because I am a southerner. 

-If I hoard up enough money to buy a bike for Christmas, that would be great.


----------



## Day Coydog (Dec 12, 2012)

only want 6 things:
Enough black fur to complete suit,
Royal Blue pleather for new hand paws,
shoes to make into feet paws,
foam to sculpt into head and feet paws,
my senior class ring,
and for my sweetheart to not be gone for 3 weeks during the holidays.

EDIT: oh and also a reference for Day.


----------



## Icen (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't celebrate Christmas. My family is Jewish and I've stopped practicing any religion at all.

But I would love someone to pay off my credit card bill. :V


----------



## Anubite (Dec 12, 2012)

I want a lot of things.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm..._Tanks/PRAETOR-ARMOURED-ASSAULT-LAUNCHER.html

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...uard_Super_Heavy_Tanks/MALCADOR-DEFENDER.html

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhamm...avy_Tanks/MALCADOR-WITH-BATTLECANNON____.html

As far as items are concerned, that's about it. Other then that, a good Christmas party and a fun time on Christmas day.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2012)

Felicia. I'm a highly trained furfag, so it slides.

I actually do want a very specific pizza this Christmas though and a Macbook...and Big Core.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Dec 12, 2012)

Pokemon White 2 and a full-length mirror.  P:


----------



## TeenageAngst (Dec 13, 2012)

Icen said:


> I don't celebrate Christmas. My family is Jewish and I've stopped practicing any religion at all.
> 
> But I would love someone to pay off my credit card bill. :V



So white and dull it's like I'm looking at a Necco wafer.

j/k though Christmas is a money sinkhole.

Not really, because Christmas lights are pretty.


----------



## Tango (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't care. I'm pretty content. I just want to see family and friends.

That's good enough for me.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Dec 13, 2012)

The same thing I've been asking for the last nine years: a nice, big bag of anthracite fresh from the mountains of Pennsylvania, because I want to see how it burns. I never get what I want =(



Yes, I'm serious; I've been asking for coal for the last nine years. In my defense, anthracite is very good coal =P


----------



## Rheumatism (Dec 13, 2012)

My family to stop fighting and come back together.



























































Haha no, I want video games.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Just as the title says, tis the season to be greedy! This is the thread for your wishlists.


The shark knife.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 13, 2012)

Few albums, couple of ugly-ass band tees.

I never really wanted much when it came to Christmas.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 13, 2012)

Like i said before...

All i want is to meet my love and to hold him on christmas eve and day. :C


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 13, 2012)

Clothes, boxers, a Turtle Beach headset and some microsoft points.

Things that will probably not happen: 512MB-1GB video card for my pc and a bowstring and arrows for my recurve.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 13, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> and some microsoft points



My brother wanted this as well.

Who asks for any sort of currency for Christmas?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 13, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The shark knife.


Are you talking about the WASP? The dive knife with a co2 charge in the handle?
If so those are badass!


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 13, 2012)

I wish that I got a Fursuit for Christmas ;_;


----------



## Milotarcs (Dec 13, 2012)

I got a new camera as an early Christmas present. 

I asked for a plasma globe so I can just have something on Christmas.

If I were to get all I wanted:

-a fuckton of Portal fandom stuff
-Pokemon B2&W2
-A Van de Graaff generator
-A violet wand (I'd never get this through asking--my parents would kill me for even thinking of it)
-a fursuit
-a proper icon 
-to be accepted for who I am, and not thought of as a mentally retarded creeper. I want to be thought of as just a plain creeper.
-for Valve to make a Portal 3
-Infinty cats
-Straight A's
-For Justin Beiber, One Direction, and the cast of Glee (and the show) to die. 
-some faith in humanity.
-To meet some of my online friends, namely Vexser (he's on here) and this one other dude from YouTube. I've actually known Vexser for over two years now... lol. 

Uh... for my Tesla Coil to work.

A bunch of high voltage equipment.

More cats.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 13, 2012)

I would love a mooch-/idiot-free FAF, a packet of Indian chai (black tea) and some warm boots for winter. C:


----------



## shootmister (Dec 13, 2012)

Besides sharks with lasers on there heads hmmm.

I would like some more Starbucks Coffee, I love the Sumatra.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 13, 2012)

Saliva said:


> My brother wanted this as well.
> 
> Who asks for any sort of currency for Christmas?



They can come in cards. And it's not that absurd, my aunt always buys us lottery tickets for Christmas.


----------



## badlands (Dec 13, 2012)

I've updated my list, I now want 

alcohol and a Chinese takeaway


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 14, 2012)

I would say nothing but it's too late cause I know people have got me things this year. But next year, I want nothing.

Nothing except friends and family.


----------



## BRN (Dec 14, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I would love a mooch-/idiot-free FAF



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAMfCG6nn1w


----------



## Aleu (Dec 14, 2012)

Money


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 14, 2012)

Icen said:


> I don't celebrate Christmas. My family is Jewish and I've stopped practicing any religion at all.
> 
> But I would love someone to pay off my credit card bill. :V



So? There are plenty of non religious folk out there who still "celebrate" Christmas.

Why have a credit card if you can't afford the repayments? I never understood why people get credit cards only to bitch and moan later about the repayments. But now I am just rambling.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 14, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> So? There are plenty of non religious folk out there who still "celebrate" Christmas.
> 
> Why have a credit card if you can't afford the repayments? I never understood why people get credit cards only to bitch and moan later about the repayments. But now I am just rambling.



Who said she couldn't afford them when she got them?

I could afford mine when I got my card, then shit happened and I couldn't.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 17, 2012)

Lets see, I would like these things.


A baby (no more than six months old), Albino Lavender Reticulated Python. Those damn things are beautiful!
A lifetime supply of frozen rats, rabbits and mice of all shapes/sizes.
My van's tirod to be fixed so I can drive it again.
To be able to hunt legally so I can explore the wonders of providing for my family like a caveman.
To have my car insurance company not be F-tards and pricks.
Money to buy my kids all new shoes and clothes.
To have someone come in and clean all my carpets.


That is all. 
Course there are thousands of other things, like winning the lottery, that I could stick on there, but eh.


----------



## Namba (Dec 17, 2012)

Funny enough, I guess I would add a fursuit to the list.


----------



## Day Coydog (Dec 17, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> I wish that I got a Fursuit for Christmas ;_;



you could always just make one.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 17, 2012)

If you'd post 31 min earlier you would have got it posted on 12/12/12 at 12:12 pm. 

Hmmm. Let's see.

1. Lots of PayPal money so I can get some new reference sheets.
2. Commissions to help this PayPal money issue.
3. A job flexible in terms of part time work.
4. Non-PayPal money
5. Less bullshit in my life
6. Less issues with depending on people (especially when I make a 30 min trip to practice a scene and my scene partner lives very close to the college and doesn't show without explanation.)
7. Better social life


----------



## Saga (Dec 17, 2012)

Realistically? Clothes and money.
Unrealistically? A subaru impreza and a pep-boy's garage to myself.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmmmmm... I'd like:

1. A new webcam
2. Far Cry 3
3. A new pair of red and black arm warmers
4. A Rammstein T-shirt
5. A new double bed. :3

All I really need to be honest.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> 4. A Rammstein T-shirt



Get the black one with the plain white *R+* logo. It glows real brightly in the dark, it's awesome. c:


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Dec 18, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Get the black one with the plain white *R+* logo. It glows real brightly in the dark, it's awesome. c:



I must find it at once! OwO 
Thanks Gibby! ^^


----------



## BRN (Dec 18, 2012)

Steam sales plx


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 18, 2012)

I want books to read! Also bring back Reading Rainbow!
I also want to have more time to write and draw; less long-ass homework next semester, please.


----------



## Lantern (Dec 18, 2012)

An xbox :c And for my mom not to tell me about it if she does get me one >_> I've already picked out everything else I got this year, so some sort of surprise might be nice.


----------



## badlands (Dec 18, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Funny enough, I guess I would add a fursuit to the list.



same here but there is a zero chance of that for me...


----------



## Demache (Dec 18, 2012)

Realistically? A Nexus 7 (realized I spend a ridiculous amount of time using my phone for web browsing, especially at university, so I don't have to bring my laptop everywhere. Might as well up the screen size). And my parents gave me a full size bed (which is amazing). No more shitty bunk bed for me, only took 20 years.

Unrealistically? A new-ish car. I love my Escort to death for its reliability, low maintenance and great fuel economy but its showing its age rapidly after approaching 165k miles. 12 years of road salt is taking a toll on it cosmetically, and its seen its fair share of fender benders. But I won't expect a different vehicle for at least 3 more years unless it ends up getting totaled somehow.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 18, 2012)

I would love a white Christmas.  I haven't had one of those in a few years.


----------



## Lisforlove (Dec 19, 2012)

I want a bunch of old game consoles w/ accessories and games, i love that shit.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm getting nothin' for Christmas!
mommy and daddy are mad!
I'm getting nothin' for Christmas!
cause I ain't been nothin' but bad!


----------



## Saellyn (Dec 19, 2012)

1. A job that I don't hate (It doesn't exist)
2. Money

Why? Because with either of those things I can get the things that I want.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 19, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> you could always just make one.


But...but...thats not christmas!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 19, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Funny enough, I guess I would add a fursuit to the list.


Yeeeeeaaaaayyy!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Yeeeeeaaaaayyy!



'Dear furry santa'


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 19, 2012)

Santa Paws


----------

